

Turing Crackpottery - Good Math, Bad Math - billswift
http://scientopia.org/blogs/goodmath/2010/09/08/1069/

======
billswift
I probably should have submitted this one first - here is a more general
discussion of The Halting Problem he wrote a few days later -
[http://scientopia.org/blogs/goodmath/2010/09/12/the-
halting-...](http://scientopia.org/blogs/goodmath/2010/09/12/the-halting-
problem/)

